# Prowler Big Game II



## jbs_bama

I recently inquired about the Prowler Big Game II a few weeks ago. I noticed it online when I was looking at pictures of some of the newer model kayaks coming out. Ocean Kayak will be coming out with a new version of the Prowler Big Game. From the spec sheet it looks like they merged the Old Town Predator with a Prowler Big Game. They're supposed to be out by November 1st this year. I might have to check one out when they're available. I thought I'd share this with anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Chris V

Very cool upgrades. I still have my lime green big game that I bought in 2008 and I still love it


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice seat upgrade. Very nice looking 'yak.


----------



## jbs_bama

I would like to design a more comfortable seat that would fit into the original big game. Anyone ever tried a stadium seat or something like that?


----------



## Neo

Hot off the press I'll post up a review and a fishing report in the next few days. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jbs_bama

That's awesome. I like the looks of it. Too bad Santa didn't drop one off. I bet that seat will be a big improvement. Also, is there any storage under the rod pod?


----------



## Neo

jbs_bama said:


> That's awesome. I like the looks of it. Too bad Santa didn't drop one off. I bet that seat will be a big improvement. Also, is there any storage under the rod pod?


I got it out for about an hour this morning to do a little "shake down" run. The seat is really nice. This thing is super stable and tracks really well. I have a rudder but I don't know that it really needs it. There is plenty of in hull storage. In fact I slid a couple of rods in it just to check it out. I think I'm really going to like this one.
As a side note;
I don't know who is designing boats for Johnson Outdoors but I like the styling cues on their kayaks. This kayak and the Predator both have nice lines.


----------



## jbs_bama

Yeah, they do look nice. I wonder how it performs compared to the original? It looks like it's more comfortable to fish from. Does the higher seat make it feel more tippy?


----------



## wallace1

it is hard to tell from the pictures but are there no built in rod holders?


----------



## Neo

jbs_bama said:


> Yeah, they do look nice. I wonder how it performs compared to the original? It looks like it's more comfortable to fish from. Does the higher seat make it feel more tippy?


I can't comment on how it performs vs the original. This thing is unbelievably stable I will probably never use the seat in the low position.

No built in rod holders.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I have the original. The high comfortable seat is a no-brainer, a lot of other kayaks aren't stable enough to put one on. The big game is like a tank, I could stand up and do a jig and the thing won't even budge.


----------



## Yakavelli

jbs_bama said:


> I would like to design a more comfortable seat that would fit into the original big game. Anyone ever tried a stadium seat or something like that?


My buddy put a stadium seat in his. It fits perfectly, no work needed except for a thin rubber mat underneath to keep it from sliding.


----------



## Huff

Ocean Tamer makes a bean bag seat for kayaks now!!


----------



## Neo

Here is a short review.

http://finstalker.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-big-game-ii_3.html


----------



## jbs_bama

Nice review. I like the set up of that a lot better than the original. I think the seat, and new floor design makes all the difference.


----------



## Neo

Thanks JBS.
A cool feature of the seat is you can flip it back out of the way to give yourself more room in the cockpit while you're standing up. I did that this weekend to see what it was like and it really does make a difference in the way it feels as you're poling it around. More roomy feel personally I liked it. The only downside is I'm too lazy to turn around to do it most of the time.


----------



## Rodney0902

Neo how deep is the is the center hatch where the rod pod is. I have the old big game and is real shallow. I am really interested in buying the new big game


----------



## Neo

Rodney,
A rough measurement from about the counter of the hatch to the floor of the hull is 11.5". You can pack a ton of stuff in the hull of this thing…
I see you live in Mobile, if you would like to meet some time I'll let you take it for a spin.


----------



## Neo

Here is a quick review I threw together yesterday. Kinda rough but I think I hit all the major points.


----------



## jbs_bama

Great review. I'm going to have to try one out sometime.


----------

